# Good Ammo??



## CNJSTEVE (Feb 12, 2010)

Let me start by saying i am a newbie to my hand gun so i'm hoping someone can give me a clue here. Is Federal American Eagle ammo any good? Is it a clean shooting ammo? I'm looking at 45ACP 230gr .
Any input will help. 

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

AE is good range ammo. Shoot away.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

works fine through my guns


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

No problems.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

CNJSTEVE said:


> Let me start by saying i am a newbie to my hand gun so i'm hoping someone can give me a clue here. Is Federal American Eagle ammo any good? Is it a clean shooting ammo? I'm looking at 45ACP 230gr .
> Any input will help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


DO NOT under any circumstances buy anyy ammo made by WOLF, it's incredibly filthy and the steel casing will ruin the ejector in your gun. Not only that but I just a post on another forum about a guy that was using Wolf ammo, .45 acp I think. He was at the range and when he pulled the trigger he said he heard a small "POP" and something told him not to pull the trigger again. He broke it down and sure enough there was the bullet, lodged in the barrel & he couldn't get it out. Thank God he didn't pull the trigger again!!!

All other USA factory ammo is good to go. I never shoot relaods becauses it nullifies the gun warranty. Read your instruction manual for proper break in instructions.

Good Luck


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

James NM said:


> AE is good range ammo. Shoot away.


I agree. Whatever works!! :smt033


----------



## traffictech (Apr 26, 2010)

CNJSTEVE said:


> Let me start by saying i am a newbie to my hand gun so i'm hoping someone can give me a clue here. Is Federal American Eagle ammo any good? Is it a clean shooting ammo? I'm looking at 45ACP 230gr .
> Any input will help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


Low cost ammo is about the same (not counting overseas ammo) low end Winchester, Federal and so on.
The old saying rings true, you get what you pay for.

I will add.......The best is what you reload yourself.
Why?
Because you can test the bullet and powder grains with in the ranges until you get the best round for your pistol and style of shooting.


----------



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

*bad ammo*

Bad ammo will dirty your gun with one box as bad as one hundred rounds or more of good ammo. Bad ammo also flakes off in your gun, and it even smells bad like ammonia. Blah.

Don't get factory reloads. AE/WIN white box/UMC are all good cheap clean ammo brands.


----------



## CNJSTEVE (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the info people. Just want to make sure I don't go to cheap. I haven't shot 50 rounds yet but looking to buy when I see a good price. From what i have read ya gotta get when you can!! 

Steve


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

SigDoubleTap said:


> Bad ammo will dirty your gun with one box as bad as one hundred rounds or more of good ammo. Bad ammo also flakes off in your gun, and it even smells bad like ammonia. Blah.
> 
> Don't get factory reloads. AE/WIN white box/UMC are all good cheap clean ammo brands.


I agree 100%. And if one picks up his brass he has good brass for reloading


----------

